# Belpre area catfishing...



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Any information would be appreciated. We have a tournament at Belpre the 29th. We'll be over that way pre-fishing this weekend.

Thanks - Tom


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Make sure you let me know where you catch all of your fish this weekend I don't want to go to all of those fished out spots on the 29th. Good luck I will be at the county fair all weekend. I am still having boat problems as well. I'm going up to see Donnie tommorrow and see if he can figure it out.

Larry


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm not sure how far up you can go but I've always did really well up where the Muskingum runs into the Ohio at Marietta.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

River wader - We are allowed anywhere within that pool...no locking through. We'll check out that area- THANKS!

Larry, what is wrong with your boat? I remember you said you hit something at Middleport earlier in the year.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I had an air leak in the fuel system. I went up to Donnie's thursday night and he gave me a hand finding the leak. I think we got it I am going to test it tomorrow. You and Criss going out tonight?



larry


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris, Tommy Wyatt, and I went down Saturday. Launched about 7:30pm, fished until about 4:30 am. Caught several cats, but no real size. I think Wyatt caught the biggest flathead(14.6), I caught the biggest channel(6.7), and Chris caught the most fish. Everyone was happy, but we would have loved to have found some bigger flatheads.

Good luck at the tournament! See you Saturday.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Tried that area, but no catfish. I was amazed at how many bank fishermen we saw up by the hotel. They had the cats surrounded,lol. We were trying to fish the break where the Muskinghum dumps in, but it is so far out we would have been in the path of the barges. I did learn one thing about the Muskinghum. Be careful up around Devola dam at night. That area is shallow and the water is ripping. We did get a bit of enterainment while fishing up around the sternwheelers. This nice yacht comes through, stereo blasting, with a couple young ladies in bikinis and a 300lbs. guy dancing on the front of it,lol.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

See you Saturday Tom. Good Luck!


Larry


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Buckeye Tom is this the same Tommy Wyatt that runs some demo derbies?


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Do you have any more info on the Belpre tournament? Where do you sign up what does it cost and how long does it run?


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Tom Maybe You Should Use A Fishing Pole More To Pre-fish Instead Of A Computer Mouse!! I Always Catch Big Fish With A Pole. Never Had Much Luck With A Computer Mouse. But I See You Trying A Lot!!!!!!!!!!! Hope This Helps. Lol. See You Sat. Good Luck.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

So why is it you are clicking your mouse and reading this then Rusty? Any help I can get! Halfway through the season and sitting 2nd in the points. I would like to win the "anglers of the year".

Dougerus/ Club Tournament...you have to be a member to fish it. We'll be launching out of Belpre, 7pm - 2am.

Goldfish/ Probably not the same guy.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I have been catfishing that area for 10 years send me a pm I have a few good spot close to where your fishing.I be out there friday night to do some catfishing,I be in a 18 foot tan fisher with rodholders all over it.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

The winners were Randy McWilliams and Rick Morris with 48.2 lbs.

Rick had the bigcat. It was a 23.2 lbs. flathead.

25 teams, 87 catfish weighed for a total weight of 416.8 lbs., 4.79 avg.

Good fishing everyone!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

doin the jig on the big boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just kiddin hell I cant weight 150 wet! give me a PM and I'll let you in on a few secrets for the Ohio River!!!!!!

John


----------

